# Nokia Xpress Music Series Vs. SE Walkman Series



## just4fun (Sep 7, 2007)

Is Nokia Xpress Music Series a match 4 SEwalkman Series?
(On the basis of inbuild speaker sound)

Thanx


----------



## azzu (Sep 7, 2007)

nice thread (like the WIN vs MAC  )
i dont know about the sound quality but nokia 5700 Xprss 
got awesome design


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

Sony Ericsson W960i - King of all Multimedia phones


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 7, 2007)

Sony walkman is good for music
and inbuilt speaker suck big time for all phones
its voice speaker only..the bass and the treble thru it sucks

ur 15k phone's backspeaker will sound like some cheap 20 RS radio !!

so better buy MPS speakers with the phone...
but now they come bundled with SE phones


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 7, 2007)

probably xm5310 or xm5700

But W960i is just wow.........


----------



## Pathik (Sep 7, 2007)

Walkman ftw


----------



## 2kewl (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait for the 5310 & 5610 and then make the judgement.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 8, 2007)

xm5310 and the xm5610 is out already


but i think xm5700 is the best out of all xm series

All fone from xm series 3250,5200,5300,5310,5610,5700 or n91
i hate 3250,5200 and N91


----------



## 2kewl (Sep 8, 2007)

cooldudie3 said:
			
		

> xm5310 and the xm5610 is out already
> 
> 
> but i think xm5700 is the best out of all xm series
> ...


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think Walkman series are best................
lets compare camera. SE K series or Nokia N series better? Also, what's the Z series of SE?


----------



## just4fun (Sep 8, 2007)

6233 vs 5610 vs SE W810i....which is best?

considering features like sound, music and bass on both earphone and external speaker...

​


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

only a few walkman phones haf loud onboard speakers. thats the only weak point otherwise they are way ahead, comparable to ipod in acoustic reproduction. another plus point in the camera on W series which is again better than the XM or even the similar mp'd N series.

however, some of the XM series (like 3250, 5700 etc.) come wid symbian s60 OS which most of the walkmans lack (except the w950 and w960i, which haf symbian uiq).



			
				bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> I think Walkman series are best................
> lets compare camera. SE K series or Nokia N series better? Also, what's the Z series of SE?


K series anyday. all Z series are clamshell phones.


----------



## just4fun (Sep 8, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> only a few walkman phones haf loud onboard speakers. thats the only weak point otherwise they are way ahead, comparable to ipod in acoustic reproduction. another plus point in the camera on W series which is again better than the XM or even the similar mp'd N series.
> 
> however, some of the XM series (like 3250, 5700 etc.) come wid symbian s60 OS which most of the walkmans lack (except the w950 and w960i, which haf symbian uiq).
> 
> K series anyday. all Z series are clamshell phones.



dear infra_red_dude
U mentioned "only a few walkman phones have loud onboard speakers"...which all n r da models.....does they have dual speakers.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

just4fun said:
			
		

> 6233 vs 5610 vs SE W810i....which is best?
> 
> considering features like sound, music and bass on both earphone and external speaker...


i'm sorry i can't judge the quality of the sound output thru the onboard speakers. but among 6233 and 810, the 6233 is louder. and when earphones are considered they are better than any phone out there. N91 is kinda on par wid them when the ear/headphone is considered. bass - megabass in walkman series.



			
				just4fun said:
			
		

> dear infra_red_dude
> U mentioned "only a few walkman phones have loud onboard speakers"...which all n r da models.....does they have dual speakers.


the newer walkmans haf pretty loud onboard speakers compared to the older ones like w300i, w700, w710, w800i, w810i... but if u just compare the loudness of the audio then a stock 6233 beats all.

however, by modding the firmware u can make all these walkman phones louder than any phone out there (i haf done to my w700i). but this will void the warranty (however, u can get back to the stock settings by revoking in the mod).


----------



## just4fun (Sep 8, 2007)

I read somewhere "5610xm and 5310xm would be SE walkman killers"

I dont think so........
Anyway a nice battle has begun.​


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 8, 2007)

just4fun said:
			
		

> I read somewhere "5610xm and 5310xm would be SE walkman killers"
> 
> I dont think so........
> Anyway a nice battle has begun.​


oh u mean ipod killers ?? that's bad for apple 
now arya will come chasing u.. beware


----------



## just4fun (Sep 8, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> oh u mean ipod killers ?? that's bad for apple
> now arya will come chasing u.. beware



No Brother...i told "Walkman Killer" only...
i just meant that it will be an end 2 SE walkman phones...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

are those phones released? if so then i gotta haf a look at them


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 9, 2007)

just4fun said:
			
		

> No Brother...i told "Walkman Killer" only...
> i just meant that it will be an end 2 SE walkman phones...


see w810i beats ipod....( when both are in stock conditions )
so that new nokia phones beat ipod....
u mod an w810i and ipod is done for
dunno if ipod with better earphones and modded nicely might beat w810i


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2007)

+1 for SE walkman series... 

hey, just4fun post a poll


----------



## just4fun (Sep 10, 2007)

hi...infra_red_dude
By which phone can we beat 6233's onboard speakers.My friend has one,and he makes a lot of show with that.
does any from SE Walkman phone can beat it....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^ i find 6233 the loudest! by default, i hafnt seen any walkman phone wid can do it out of the box. but if u mod the firmware and replace the acoustic driverz then any SE phone can beat the loudest phones out there!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 10, 2007)

^_^ I remember when i moded my W810i with loud acoustic driver,it even defeated the MPS-60 speakers.


----------



## abinesh (Sep 10, 2007)

have the nokia 5310 and 5610 been released ? i just love the colour combo... black and blue and black and red... just can keep looking at them all day long.. does any one know the prices of these 2 phones ? BTW i think i read the phones are set to be released only on the 15th of oct...


----------



## just4fun (Sep 10, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ i find 6233 the loudest! by default, i hafnt seen any walkman phone wid can do it out of the box. but if u mod the firmware and replace the acoustic driverz then any SE phone can beat the loudest phones out there!



hi,i hav no idea about that.
how wil v do that....does that damage da phone...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^ no it doesn't damage the phone. but wid the modded firmware u can't take it to the service center to claim warranty. you'll hafta come back to the original firmware in case u wanna take it to service center for anything.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^^^well dudes..they dnt evn check the fimware..its just see and replace fr se guys..at least it was fr me....dnt worry....it wont be such a problem...

and ya cuming back to the topic..
w960i=The ultimate one..
wait for the sony psp phone to be released...
then i guess evn the w960 may hav competiotion..lol...


----------



## just4fun (Sep 12, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ i find 6233 the loudest! by default, i hafnt seen any walkman phone wid can do it out of the box. but if u mod the firmware and replace the acoustic driverz then any SE phone can beat the loudest phones out there!



how wil v do that friend....give me a detailed idea


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

it depends which phone. jus search this forum. you'll find that for k750i, w800i, w700i and now the latest proc. of k550i/w610i


----------



## 2kewl (Sep 12, 2007)

abinesh said:
			
		

> have the nokia 5310 and 5610 been released ? i just love the colour combo... black and blue and black and red... just can keep looking at them all day long.. does any one know the prices of these 2 phones ? BTW i think i read the phones are set to be released only on the 15th of oct...



5310 will be around 12K while 5610 will be around 17K. Will probably be released in Oct-Nov


----------

